# working in childcare



## afireinside (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello
I'm an Early Childhood Educator and I want to find a job working with children ages 0-5 years. I've worked in a typical Mexican philosophy and didn't really care for it. I would like to know if anybody knows of a daycare center that is based on a North American or British style philosophy. 
I would also like to ask if anyone knows of a Nanny agency based in Mexico City. I have seen many international sites online but nothing directly for Mexico. 

Thank you!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

afireinside said:


> Hello
> I'm an Early Childhood Educator and I want to find a job working with children ages 0-5 years. I've worked in a typical Mexican philosophy and didn't really care for it. I would like to know if anybody knows of a daycare center that is based on a North American or British style philosophy.
> I would also like to ask if anyone knows of a Nanny agency based in Mexico City. I have seen many international sites online but nothing directly for Mexico.
> 
> Thank you!


Would you mind sharing your impressions of the typical Mexican philosophy VS US or UK?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

afireinside said:


> Hello
> I'm an Early Childhood Educator and I want to find a job working with children ages 0-5 years. I've worked in a typical Mexican philosophy and didn't really care for it. I would like to know if anybody knows of a daycare center that is based on a North American or British style philosophy.
> I would also like to ask if anyone knows of a Nanny agency based in Mexico City. I have seen many international sites online but nothing directly for Mexico.
> 
> Thank you!


There are "American", "British" and "French" schools in Mexico City. Schools which operate following the structure most often found in those countries.

The American School Foundation
Greengates School - Mexico City- Welcome to the Greengates School Website
Liceo Franco Mexicano A.C.

You will need government permission (in the form of a resident visa with work permission endorsement) to live/teach/work in Mexico. 

Receiving permission to work as a Nanny may be difficult. Foreigners who work as teachers don't encounter particular difficulties gaining permission but there are regulations which must be complied with beforehand.


----------



## afireinside (Jul 31, 2012)

mickisue1 said:


> Would you mind sharing your impressions of the typical Mexican philosophy VS US or UK?


 In the Canadian methodology that I educate in is the idea that children learn through play. What I experienced and heard from the other Mexican teachers is that the children learn by sitting in a desk or table and doing workbooks. There isn't much "free play" used to develop the children's abilities and skills. It's more structured than what I'm used to. Not forgetting the age group is 3-5 years old.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You must not be familiar with the ubiquitous Jardines de Niños and Kinders in Mexico. Why would the majority Mexicans be interested in foreign methods? Nevertheless, you would be unlikely to make a living at it.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> You must not be familiar with the ubiquitous Jardines de Niños and Kinders in Mexico. Why would the majority Mexicans be interested in foreign methods? Nevertheless, you would be unlikely to make a living at it.


My experience and observation, in Mexico City, has been that there are many parents who are so very unsatisfied with what they consider a substandard public education (and pre-school) system that they seek-out and send their children to a private school which offers a bilingual program. One which utilizes a system more familiar in, say, the USA or Canada, than in Mexico. These people tend to be wealthier and better educated than the average Mexican, who (the "average") I believe would gladly send their children to just such schools if they could afford to. Teachers for these schools are in demand and they seem satisfied with their salary and benefits. The OP may find a better informed and sympathetic reception by cross-posting these questions at: http://forums.eslcafe.com/job/viewforum.php?f=26


----------

